# Deadpool: Anti-Held mit großer Klappe - zweiter deutscher Trailer



## Launethil (27. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Deadpool: Anti-Held mit großer Klappe - zweiter deutscher Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Deadpool: Anti-Held mit großer Klappe - zweiter deutscher Trailer


----------



## Phone (27. Dezember 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G4cjrHYAtE

Hier sagte er noch zu der Frau "Rosie O’Donnell"

Im deutschen Trailer hieß sie schon CatWoman

Red Band is deutlich besser aber da hat die gute Frau die bei ihm am Tisch steht schon wieder nen neuen Namen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIM1HydF9UA 

Das muss echt essenziell sein wenn sie die Frau immer wieder umbenennen...^^


----------



## Oldtown1983 (27. Dezember 2015)

Der Film schreit irgendwie leider nach O-Ton ... die deutsche Synchro werde ich mir zwar auch ansehen aber bisher hege ich Zweifel ob dit so wird wie man sich Deadpool vorstellt. Aber ansonsten machen die bisherigen Trailer echt Laune und ich hoffe auf viele unterirdische Gags am Fließband!


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Dezember 2015)

Phone schrieb:


> Das muss echt essenziell sein wenn sie die Frau immer wieder umbenennen...^^



Das ist nicht der Name der Frau, sondern einfach jeweils eine andere Anspielung. Bei Filmen werden häufig mehrere Takes gedreht, in diesem Fall mit verschiedenen Witzen, und da der Final Cut wohl noch nicht steht, ändern sich da noch einige Dinge. 

Zum Trailer: mache mir ebenfalls Sorgen um die deutsche Synchro, klingt sehr bescheiden. Glaube da wird viel Witz verloren gehen. Hoffentlich läuft er hier in der gegen in der OV.


----------



## Phone (27. Dezember 2015)

Natürlich ist das nicht der Name der Frau -.-
Das war wohl falsch von mir formuliert.
Im deutschen werden wohl die wenigsten etwas mit "Rosie O’Donnell" anzufangen wissen.
Aber Catwoman war nicht besonders einfallsreich.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Dezember 2015)

Warum nicht einfach Selina?


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Dezember 2015)

Phone schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das nicht der Name der Frau -.-
> Das war wohl falsch von mir formuliert.
> Im deutschen werden wohl die wenigsten etwas mit "Rosie O’Donnell" anzufangen wissen.
> Aber Catwoman war nicht besonders einfallsreich.



Ah ok dann hab ich das falsch verstanden, sry


----------

